

 impromptu - vinutheraj
http://impromptu.moso.com.au/gallery.html

======
thristian
So, I watched the whole 17-minute screen cast. It turns out that "impromptu"
is some kind of LISP environment with OpenGL and music-synthesizer bindings. I
sat there watching typing for a few minutes, wondering when he was going to
hit "compile" and demonstratethe output of his program-in-progress, then
suddenly I noticed that the soundtrack was changing as he edited the source.

Colour me impressed.

~~~
enqk
That is exactly what "fluxus" (a software package which was linked to in an
earlier hacker news post) does, with scheme.

------
hippee-lee
Impromptu is scheme. It only runs on osx. Sadly i can do nothing close to what
the creator can.

